# Need help quick for shifter install



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

*c/w*

delete msg pls shifter installed


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

If you have a B&M, write back when you need help un-installing it. Write again when you install it again......and again......and again. I've done mine 4 times now, I am an expert.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Yea, I've heard bad things about the B&M...

How difficult is a shifter install?


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

The first time it took me a little over two hours to install. The hardest part was getting your arms around the tranny to undo the bolts that hold the boot down from the bottom. The right tools help too...shorty wrenches and deep sockets for my 1/4 inch set helped a lot too. If you want to do the gasket on the adaptor plate, you need to cut down your allen wrench with a grinder so it will fit between the tranny and the underside of the car from the top. The rest of the tools are pretty plain vanilla. Now I can do it by myself in 45 minutes to an hour. That includes time for cussing and self mutilation (maybe the other way around!) You can do it with jack stands, I think rhino ramps are better. There are lots of good threads on how to do this, I found the threads very helpful.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

*installed*

Well anyways if you didn't know its installed. Im lucky because i have access to a lift so i just jacked my car up. Being a DoD worker rocks some times. Anyways i droped my crossmember and had all the room i needed. the hardest part was.... Actualy i kinda found it ez. Took about 2hrs and that was mostly figureing out how get a pack of smokes without being able to drive the car. But i gotta figure i work on pieces of crap called C-5's and KC-10 aircrafts. So this is ez lol.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

i just installed mine yesterday , i added some silicone to the trans base adapter and the b and m , kinda suprised they didnt say anything in the directions about that...? I figured it would leak so that should stop it , took me about 3 hrs and i got it all done. I didnt install the springs for the more center shift, should i? I did use a lot of LT tho haha


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the springs are pretty much a must. the silicone is a good idea but it may leak. because they only use two holes on the shifter it can flex under some conditions and still leak. even people i know that use and like it eventually get some leaking. it wasn't a good design


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

svede1212, you are being nice. My happiest days with my GTO were those without the B&M and once I got the vehicle fully pedderized. That B&M was a lot of work.

aarons1k, I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> the springs are pretty much a must. the silicone is a good idea but it may leak. because they only use two holes on the shifter it can flex under some conditions and still leak. even people i know that use and like it eventually get some leaking. it wasn't a good design


yeah i have heard that and can see it happening. mine came with 4 holes not sure y , but maybe newer design. I got the shifter in the box with the car so it was free! Not a big loss! I didnt put the springs in , am i able to do that with out pulling that damn white boot?


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

FYI. Changet out my GMM for a Hurst. Need to go to the dealer and get the transmission Glue/Sealent that they recomend. Silicone RTV has a reaction with ATF and will break down. It is going to leak. sorry for the bad news but It happend to me and I should have known this from school. There is a ATF safe RTV sealant but I have had good luck with the GM stuff. Apply a small bead and let it sit for 15 min the apply the plate. Works mint!!!


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

okay thx for the heads up i can always take it back apart , that damn white boot sucks tho! hah


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> FYI. Changet out my GMM for a Hurst. Need to go to the dealer and get the transmission Glue/Sealent that they recomend. Silicone RTV has a reaction with ATF and will break down. It is going to leak. sorry for the bad news but It happend to me and I should have known this from school. There is a ATF safe RTV sealant but I have had good luck with the GM stuff. Apply a small bead and let it sit for 15 min the apply the plate. Works mint!!!


good luck with that Hurst. there have been quite a few incidences of the shifter going completely limp due to a part wearing. it has a worse reputation i think than the B&M


----------

